# SMS alerts



## stock_man (18 March 2008)

Does anyone use any online SMS/email alerts for price movements, timed intervals, news etc?

I have found a couple of sites that offer this feature, but are too pricey for me....

If I can't seem to find one in my price bracket, I am thinking about writing the software to do it myself.

Should be able to send sms messages for around 20c, and emails should always be free!

Any sites/thoughts/help much appreciated,

Cheers


----------



## Adam A (18 March 2008)

Gday stockman e/trade has sms alerts for 33cents per sms and 11 cents per email                                                                                                   good luck


----------



## Aviator33 (18 March 2008)

Commsec does it as well Stock Man. SMS alert 22c, email 11c. Have to purchase in lots of 100.


----------



## kolonel (18 March 2008)

*BELL DIRECT*​
SMS Sharetrading
Message received from your mobile

    * Place Order
    * Amend Order
    * Cancel Order
    * Get Order
    * Get Orders**
    * Get Quote
    * Get Funds
    * Help**

	$0.55 per SMS

Message sent to your mobile

    * Change SMS PIN
    * Reset SMS PIN
    * Responses to SMS instructions (e.g. Get Quote)

	$0.55 per SMS

Free message confirmations sent to your mobile

    * Registration Confirmation and Disabling Confirmation
    * Order, Amendment & Cancellation Creation Confirmation

	Free

**The Help and Orders response message may exceed the standard SMS message size (i.e. 160 characters), where this occurs an additional cost will be incurred at $0.55 per additional message

Regards
kolonel


----------



## CanOz (23 March 2017)

Hi, does anyone know how I can have gmail send an SMS to me to alert me that I have a new email? Currently I have an alert that send me an email, but prefer something better like an SMS. Does Optus SMS have an email addresses corresponding to my phone number as they do in the US ?


----------



## skc (23 March 2017)

CanOz said:


> Hi, does anyone know how I can have gmail send an SMS to me to alert me that I have a new email? Currently I have an alert that send me an email, but prefer something better like an SMS. Does Optus SMS have an email addresses corresponding to my phone number as they do in the US ?




What's the reason you want to do this instead of the notification function of the phone's email app?


----------



## skyQuake (23 March 2017)

CanOz said:


> Hi, does anyone know how I can have gmail send an SMS to me to alert me that I have a new email? Currently I have an alert that send me an email, but prefer something better like an SMS. Does Optus SMS have an email addresses corresponding to my phone number as they do in the US ?



I think you're after the VIP function (assuming iphone)
https://www.howtogeek.com/208904/ho...ons-for-emails-you-care-about-on-your-iphone/


----------



## CanOz (23 March 2017)

skyQuake said:


> I think you're after the VIP function (assuming iphone)
> https://www.howtogeek.com/208904/ho...ons-for-emails-you-care-about-on-your-iphone/




Yeah that's pretty much it, many thanks sky. Skc, I just need alerts driven from a price level sent to my phone that I can act on with a half hour or so.....


----------



## Quant (23 March 2017)

CanOz said:


> Hi, does anyone know how I can have gmail send an SMS to me to alert me that I have a new email? Currently I have an alert that send me an email, but prefer something better like an SMS. Does Optus SMS have an email addresses corresponding to my phone number as they do in the US ?



i get price alerts sent to sms with IG fwiw


----------



## Indoril (24 March 2017)

Quant said:


> i get price alerts sent to sms with IG fwiw
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does IG charge a fee for this like most other brokers?


----------



## Quant (25 March 2017)

Indoril said:


> Does IG charge a fee for this like most other brokers?



No  they dont charge


----------



## rb250660 (31 March 2017)

Aviator33 said:


> Commsec does it as well Stock Man. SMS alert 22c, email 11c. Have to purchase in lots of 100.




Pretty sure CMC have exactly the same structure and costs. However, I seem to get 100 credits a month for free because I am either a frequent trader or pay for live data.


----------

